# Seminary



## rpeters (Aug 30, 2008)

Im looking for a good seminary that has online and campus component. I have loooked into Trinty Ievangelical Divinity School in Deerfield, IL and western Thelogical Seminary in Holland, MI. I need something close by me I can not afford to move and it seems like Trinity and Western could have what I need. I am trying to pick the best seminary with the responsibilities i have as father and responsibility to provide for my family. Any Suggestions?


----------



## Backwoods Presbyterian (Aug 30, 2008)

Puritan Reformed Theological Seminary in Grand Rapids, MI...


----------



## larryjf (Aug 30, 2008)

I think PRTS is a great seminary, and i would second that recommendation.


----------



## JOwen (Aug 30, 2008)

me too.


----------



## raekwon (Aug 30, 2008)

Covenant Theological Seminary in St. Louis has an excellent online program called "Access" where the M.A.R. can be earned in its entirety, or partial credit can be earned toward the M. Div (with the rest completed on campus). I'm not sure how far away your part of Illinois is from StL...


----------



## rpeters (Aug 30, 2008)

IT is a bit of a drive for me I live in Bourbonnais, IL


----------



## rpeters (Aug 30, 2008)

does Puritan Reformed Theological Seminary have a distance learning component?


----------



## 3John2 (Aug 31, 2008)

Prts.


----------



## Ivan (Aug 31, 2008)

rpeters said:


> does Puritan Reformed Theological Seminary have a distance learning component?



It appears that it does not.


----------



## Ivan (Aug 31, 2008)

rpeters said:


> Im looking for a good seminary that has online and campus component. I have loooked into Trinty Ievangelical Divinity School in Deerfield, IL and western Thelogical Seminary in Holland, MI. I need something close by me I can not afford to move and it seems like Trinity and Western could have what I need. I am trying to pick the best seminary with the responsibilities i have as father and responsibility to provide for my family. Any Suggestions?



How about...

http://www.midamerica.edu/

It's in Dyer, Indiana. Other than Trinity it has to be one of the closet seminaries to you. I know you are south of Chicago by about forty miles or so. Yeah, St. Louis would be quite a hike for you. 

Reformed Theological Seminary has a distance education degree. A lot of folk around here think they are good. I'm assuming that since you came to the Puritan Board you are looking for a Reformed Seminary.


----------



## Ivan (Aug 31, 2008)

It turns out Mid-America is much closer than Trinity.


----------



## markkoller (Aug 31, 2008)

Why the need for a campus exactly? If your are not really able to move and your studies are for the pastorate or personal edification your alternatives might broaden a bit. For example Whitefield Theological Seminary sounds like it might be a good fit. Inexpensive, solid Reformed teaching, work at your own pace, etc. 

www.whitefield.edu

There is a church that serves as a campus but its in Lakeland, Florida. Most all of the seminary work is through distance education with mentor involvement.


----------



## SolaScriptura (Aug 31, 2008)

What is your theological/denominational background? I think the answer to this question should in large part determine what school(s) you consider.


----------



## Kevin (Sep 1, 2008)

Several of us on the PB are (or have been) students at Haddington House Trust .


----------



## larryjf (Sep 1, 2008)

If you don't mind completely online, you may want to try the completely free seminary that i'm involved with...
The North American Reformed Seminary


----------



## Ivan (Sep 1, 2008)

SolaScriptura said:


> What is your theological/denominational background? I think the answer to this question should in large part determine what school(s) you consider.



He's Reformed Church of America


----------



## rpeters (Sep 1, 2008)

I would go to Mis America, bu they do not have a night or Evening. I want to be able to Pursue a M.div part time while working full time. The best option my Be Trinity. I am really looking for a M.div Program with online and camput compnent. Does Whitefield have a online component? And yes I am reformed. I looked at Western Thelogical Seminary in Holland, MI. I have heard on the boards here that it was Liberal and I had emailed Bill MOunce and he said it was not and he might be teaching there soon. And helpfull ideas would be nice.


----------



## Ivan (Sep 1, 2008)

rpeters said:


> Does Whitefield have a online component?



Whitefield is all online. It is not accredited, if that is something you need. Reformed Theological Seminary's online program is not for a MDIV. Of course, Trinity is not Reformed. I know nothing about Western, but I'd trust the advice you'll get here from others.

Here's a link to Covenant in St. Louis:

http://www.covenantseminary.edu/attending/distance.asp

It might fit what you're looking for.


----------



## rpeters (Sep 1, 2008)

I have recently found that PRTS is accredited and I can complete haph through distance and they do have modular classes


----------



## rpeters (Sep 1, 2008)

Let me try this again I hope this works


----------



## rpeters (Sep 1, 2008)

I Have looked at the pros and cons of all of them. I Think Trinity would be the best choice for several reason they have online an campus is fairly close to my house. They have weekend and night classes. Where as Mars does not. I know it is not completely reformed, But prominent professors there are reformed Carson, Feinberg, and some others. It does also have arminian thought there to, but for me this is the best choice. Give me your ideas?


----------



## rpeters (Sep 1, 2008)

I have been contacted of the PRTS distance education. Who knows about and how good is it? What is the split from what can be taken distance and what can be a taken on campus?


----------



## uberkermit (Sep 1, 2008)

rpeters said:


> Who knows about and how good is it?



Nate Eshelman is a student there, so he could speak directly to your question. If he does not see this thread, why not pm him and ask him some questions? His board name is nleshelman. From what I understand, it is a decent school. I have heard some excellent preachers who did their training there. One fellow is Eric Moerdyk of the Abottsford FRC. I have a notion that Jack Schoeman of the Monarch FRC(?) also studied there. 

From the PRTS Catalogue (pg 86):



> *Taped Courses & the Long Distance Program*
> The seminary is presently taping most of its courses in order to
> allow students to complete required courses and in order to further
> our plans for a Long Distance Program.
> ...


If you wish to see the courses, have a look at the PDF. 

As an aside, GPTS also has a distance program.


----------



## DMcFadden (Sep 1, 2008)

When I was finishing college TEDS was my first choice. Unfortunately, in my carnal state, I was too "California" and afraid of the weather (both snow and humidity). What a wuss! If I were planning to attend seminary now, it would probably be PRTS or Greenville. BTW, accreditation is a slippery eel. PRTS and GPTS are both part of ARTS, not a regional accrediting agency let alone one affiliated with the ATS (the standard accrediting organization for theological schools in the U.S.). I wonder how Westminster is able to keep their accreditation with their teaching position on male elders. ATS insistence on diversity and gender equality are two of the biggest factors for the dramatic rise in number of skirts in the seminary classrooms. If you want to keep the libs at bay, better high female professors.

Does that matter? Only if you want to pursue a teaching career where accreditation is essential. And, in the case of PRTS, GPTS, and Whitefield, Reformed denominations have variously accepted their degrees as allowing one to sit for ordination examination.

So, Trinity would give you more vocational flexibility in the future (ATS accredited as well as regionally = geen light for further graduate work requiring a masters). My guess is that you could begin the kinds of doctoral programs that you would be interested in from any of the three "unaccredited" schools without much difficulty, however. In the theological world there is accredited and unaccredited but credible. None of those three are diploma mills and they consistently rank highly in the estimation of those who complete their programs.

However, please hear this one plea from an old guy who regrets attending a "caffeteria" seminary in his youth.

Places like Trinity cater to a multiplicity of "perspectives" from various points of view. In my experience (admittedly at Fuller), such an approach breeds such "tolerance" for different points of view that it actually leads to a paralysis of analysis in forming your own theological commitments. You will likely emerge from seminary knowing the Bible, theology, and Church History LESS WELL than if you selected a solid Reformed (e.g., GPTS, PRTS, WS-Cal), arminian (e.g., Asbury), or dispensational school (e.g., Dallas or Masters). In fact, some of the sharpest pastor-theologians I have ever met were trained at either Westminster OR Dallas!


----------



## Backwoods Presbyterian (Sep 1, 2008)

DMcFadden said:


> When I was finishing college TEDS was my first choice. Unfortunately, in my carnal state, I was too "California" and afraid of the weather (both snow and humidity). What a wuss! If I were planning to attend seminary now, it would probably be PRTS or Greenville. BTW, accreditation is a slippery eel. PRTS and GPTS are both part of ARTS, not a regional accrediting agency let alone one affiliated with the ATS (the standard accrediting organization for theological schools in the U.S.).
> 
> Does that matter? Only if you want to pursue a teaching career where accreditation is essential. And, in the case of PRTS, GPTS, and Whitefield, Reformed denominations have variously accepted their degrees as allowing one to sit for ordination examination.
> 
> ...





I agree 100%. The mingling of mainline Methodists, Presbyterians, and various AME Zion denominations here at Pittsburgh Seminary leads to, as Rev. McFadden so adroitly put it, a cafeteria education which has hindered my development spiritually and academically. For example it is hard to take stands in class because you cannot rightly quote Westminster or Calvin etc, when it is a document and a fellow 3/4 of the class does not hold to or listen to...


----------



## rpeters (Sep 1, 2008)

Thanks for the input. I am really looking o the schools you all mentioned. My concerned if I go to a uncredited school could I persue a doctral at a later credited school?


----------



## Backwoods Presbyterian (Sep 1, 2008)

Probably not. But I do not know...


----------



## larryjf (Sep 1, 2008)

rpeters said:


> Thanks for the input. I am really looking o the schools you all mentioned. My concerned if I go to a uncredited school could I persue a doctral at a later credited school?



The credits at The North American Reformed Seminary are accepted into a regionally and ATS accredited seminary on a case by case basis. It's on our "recognition" page.

If you want more details just pm me.


----------



## Kevin (Sep 1, 2008)

rpeters said:


> Thanks for the input. I am really looking o the schools you all mentioned. My concerned if I go to a uncredited school could I persue a doctral at a later credited school?



No.

However Haddington House credits are accepted at several ATS schools, Erskine, Acadia Divinity, etc. at a full 1 for 1 transfer.


----------

